# iCoyote Gratuit 3 mois !



## pernel (18 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ceux qui comme moi ont du mal à sauvegarder leur permis, iCoyote est gratuit 3 mois !
De quoi se faire une idée de l'application 

(Espérant que ce ne soit pas considéré comme de la pub par les modos, promis je bosse pas pour Coyote  )


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2009)

pernel a dit:


> (Espérant que ce ne soit pas considéré comme de la pub par les modos, promis je bosse pas pour Coyote  )



T'inquiète, la pub, elle se repère vite et avec plus de 300 post au compteur, je doute que tu t'es amusé a poster tous ces messages avant pour juste faire cette petite pub 

Et tout cas, merci pour l'info. Je ne comprend par contre pas comment ils peuvent ne donner le droit d'utiliser cette application que pendant 3 mois?

Sinon, voici le lien de Coyote sur l'App Store.


----------



## pernel (20 Juillet 2009)

En fait l'application est payante normalement.
L'offre est faite pour découvrir l'appli, je pense.
J'ai des amis qui ont le mini-coyote et qui ne peuvent plus s'en passer.
L'appli pour iPhone serait t'elle aussi performante?


----------

